# Strangest place your kitties sleep?



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

My fiance's dearly departed cat TC used to sleep on a pile of old comic books in a box. Peanut has decided to start sleeping in a small box full of papers. It's the most uncomfortable place for a cat to sleep, but he seems to be at home with his face shoved up against a bunch of papers.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Gives me another chance to post a pic of my dear cat Slugger who crossed the Rainbow Bridge Christmas night. I took this in 2006. I looked over and there he was in the flower pot taking a nap. This is one of my all time favorites.:catmilk:catmilk


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

What a sweet pic of Slugger.

I can't think of any really strange places where the kids choose to sleep. Blankets, cat trees, me, things like that are the usual choices. Of course if I buy them something new, or try to offer them different (like a new blanket or pillow) they ignore it. 

After I post this I know I am going to find a cat sleeping on a monitor, or some thing like that


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

The dryer, specifically when it is full of all whites. Truman has built in magnetic properties that draws him toward anything white. I woke him up trying to take this picture. We now keep the dryer closed when unsupervised. 










Back in the day, I'd find Oscar anywhere that involved height, especially stacks of boxes. We were moving when this pic was taken so we had boxes everywhere. I finally put down a blanket for him. Here, he is seen in his famous owl head pose.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

What cute pictures!! 

Layla used to sleep on my head when she was really little but unfortunately I don't have any pictures of that. Here are a few of her sleeping on a cardboard nail scratching post where she must have been about 3 months old. Now that she's bigger she can't sleep laying on it but she does use it as a pillow. Apparently we don't have enough soft pillows/ couches/ comforters/ beds in our apartment for her to lay on. LOL.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I once found my Mom's 2 kittens (about 6 mos old at the time) asleep in a box of old shoes in the garage. I took a picture, but that was years ago and don't have it anymore.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

How about on top of the recycle bin at 6 degrees below zero on a sunny day!


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Not very a strange place. Our bed, but they always decide to sleep there when my wife decorates it.


----------



## aBeautifulLie94 (Jul 4, 2010)

BryanOwnee said:


> Not very a strange place. Our bed, but they always decide to sleep there when my wife decorates it.


:love2 They match the colours in that room perfectly! 

Here's Ivy doing her twisty thing :love2


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Apple likes to sleep underneath my dresser. There's a space about 4 inches high underneath it so she squeezes around the back and shuffles herself down underneath. It's where she spends a good portion of each afternoon.

Pedro can usually be found underneath my sewing machine desk in the late evenings.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Miss M has a nice soft kitty bed inside and a custom kitty house with garage outside, but where does she like to sleep...










Please know it was full of water when she jumped in and curled up.
Also know that not three feet away is this:









Last but not least, know that the window the first picture was taken from is a French door. The second door was open and directly inside said door was the kitty bed.

She's nuts.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I love all the sleeping pictures! I often find Muffs sleeping on my treadmill...perhaps she's tired from running!


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

mine like to sleep in my closet. lol. ive since put a cat bed on the floor of my closet to accomodate. how pathetic am i? lol.

Simba, not so much anymore, but will once in a while sleep in the sink. lol.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, so i came up with (more than) a few pics. lol. Sorry if theyre small, the site kinda resized them for me, but theyre almost too small.

Simba in a basket


Got tired while doing his work


Not an odd place, but continued to sleep while covered up


Boo on a pillow, on the couch


And on a pillow, on the chair!


Simba in the sink! (shapewise i could see, but isnt it COLD??)


Behind my bed. He has only done this the once


This was hilarious!

He had dragged his bed into the middle of the hallway!! Then i guess later decided, well, its here, may as well have a nap!

Wheres Boo? lol


And this one isnt really sleeping at all, but i just couldnt resist it

Looks like hes ready to watch the game or something! lol


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Usually she sleeps in the laundry baskets but I guess she wanted a warmer place this day.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

About a month ago, Little Hersh decided to start sleeping on a Cheerios box on top of the fridge. Now he does it every day:


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

^ OMG that's so cute!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Little Hersh is a GOOF!! He's even winking at you, like let's keep this our little secret.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

In this case, I guess mine are normal? They sleep in cat beds, a cat tent or sometimes on a giant stuffed turtle. (don't ask) They don't want to sleep with me either so I don't have them on my bed.


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Aside from the usual weird spots like sinks, bath tubs, open drawers, or anything warm like computers, radiators, and under my lizards heat lamp, or anything high up like refrigerators, dressers, window sills, and the top of the back of the couch...
When 'little kitty' was a kitten, she used to fall asleep ON 'big kitty's back. Big kitty was fat and slept deeply, so little kitty would veeeery carefully tip toe onto her back to take a nap. At the time big kitty kinda hated her (they eventually became serious best friends) but little kitty really admired her and wanted to be buddies, so this was her only chance to cuddle haha.
Sand Man liked to sleep inside the greasy underside of cars. He'd come out covered with oil... needless to say my mom didn't like greasy paw prints, although it did lead her to him so she could capture and bathe him. When he was a kitten he slept inside my dads shoes.
My babygirl, Azrielle, is definitely the strangest sleeper... she likes to sleep in my lap! Gasp! Seriously, shes the only kitty I've ever had that sleeps in 'normal' places. She even sleeps in her kitty bed, but only if there's a plastic grocery bag sitting on it. At night she sleeps on my fiance's chest with her face an inch from his, or she sleeps under the blanket in my arms in a spooning position.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have any photos but Milky recently started sleeping with his head on my shoulder, face facing mine and the rest of his body curled around my head and one leg on my forehead!!! No idea how that is the least bit comfy... but since he started sleeping like that, he's been able to sleep until 7am which is the normal time I get up. Guess it's a good thing!


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Milky's Mammy said:


> I don't have any photos but Milky recently started sleeping with his head on my shoulder, face facing mine and the rest of his body curled around my head and one leg on my forehead!!! No idea how that is the least bit comfy... but since he started sleeping like that, he's been able to sleep until 7am which is the normal time I get up. Guess it's a good thing!


Holy crap, that must look absolutely adorable. Like sleeping with a cat-hat on! Azrielle tries to do this occasionally but she gets WAY too distracted by my hair. She just cant resist chewing on it and getting her paws tangled in it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky sleeps in about three locations: in a straw nest, on pavement, or on my bed.

Her "nest":









Pavement (in this case the path, but other times the unused driveway):









My bed, at a really weird angle in this case:









Blaze was sleeping under a pillow once, I don't know how it happened, he was all the way under it before I took the picture:


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

xrobotlove said:


> Holy crap, that must look absolutely adorable


I must try getting photos (to show you) of him without waking him up... difficult task!!! :jump


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

well, Banjo laid next to me on the arm of the recliner last night












Then he stole my seat when I got up to take the picture :-o


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Daww banjo is a cutie! 

Well, this isn't so much strange but very cute. My black cat sleeps right at the top of the kitchen cabinets. And when he sees me, he hangs his head down and looks at me...it's so cute just seeing a head pop out from over the cabinets. 

Apart from that, today i saw him using the tv remote as a pillow for his head. I could think of better, more comfy pillows, but he's a strange little thing. 

Both my cats are oblivious to what they sit on. The number of times i've lost my phone, lighter or anything only to realise it's under the cat. They lack the courtesy to move though, so i have to tug it out from under them. It takes skill.


----------



## Milky's Mammy (Oct 17, 2011)

amelia100 said:


> using the tv remote as a pillow for his head. I could think of better, more comfy pillows, but he's a strange little thing.


I think Milky purposely searches for the most unpleasant things to use as pillows too. Of all comfy things in our home, he almost always uses something that is either hard or cold or both!!! But that is usually during daytime. He seems to have grasped the concept that at night when it's time for bed, the pillow (_*my*_ pillow, in fact!) is the best option!! :thumb


----------



## xrobotlove (Jan 25, 2012)

Milky's Mammy said:


> I must try getting photos (to show you) of him without waking him up... difficult task!!!


Yeah I imagine that could be pretty difficult... but I'd say for a priceless picture like that, its worth the trouble! Especially with a precious little furball like Milky. That is one cute cat!

And @shan841, banjo is... wow. I don't think I could ever stop cuddling that kitty. I'd squeeze him til his eyes pop out! His adorable kitten-like eyes.


----------

